# Mark Hamill and others coming back in Star wars 7...NOOOOOOOO!!!!



## billc (Mar 8, 2013)

Please, let's let the Star Wars saga move past George Lucas and let's do that by not having Harrison Ford, Mark Hamil and Carrie Fisher back in the next Star Wars movie...they won't add to it really and will be a distraction.

Besides, it will just allow the Imperial Propagandists another opportunity to smear Luke and Leia by falsely accusing them of being brother and sister...

Also...who wants to see a tired, old, grumpy Han Solo...I would rather think of him as the young Han Solo...isn't he going to get his own movie?  That would be great...if they don't screw it up...

And for the record...Han shot first...Long live the original cut of the movie Star Wars!!!!  (except for maybe cleaning up the light saber effects....but that's it...)


----------



## Big Don (Mar 8, 2013)

The years have not been kind, at all to Fisher or Hamill, and Ford, looks good for 70, but, he is SEVENTY...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2013)

I too think they should move forward--anything other than a brief cameo is a bad idea.


----------



## Gnarlie (Mar 9, 2013)

In 1977 they gave us A New Hope. That New Hope is now an Old Hope, which has been all but eradicated by Lucas' constant tinkering, recutting, recasting, superimposing and withholding. Recent changes have allowed the Old Hope to resurface, but Dear God don't ever let this abominable travesty come to pass, otherwise we will have moved from A New Hope through An Alienated Audience, A Crushed Hope, and Shattered Dreams to finally land on An Absurd Rolling Stones In Space Comedy Cringefest Fiasco that will leave poor old Walt doing 37.5rpm in his grave . Somebody please make it stop!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 9, 2013)

To strike an alternative note, do people not think that it will actually be a good idea to continue the story on to show the legacy of these great heroes?  A grumpy but more altruistic Han Solo, a less idealistic but no less determined Luke and a more battle-wearied Princess Leia sound great to me.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 9, 2013)

Lucas is brilliant, and an ***. He rented out the Star Wars universe to anyone who wanted to write a novel. There are at least 100. Then, in Episode One, he screwed all those authors with his midiclorians and Naboo bs


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe they should learn from the Expendables.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Big Don (Mar 9, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Maybe they should learn from the Expendables.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD



And not have a Jar Jar Binks?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 9, 2013)

Big Don said:


> And not have a Jar Jar Binks?



I think he will be the villain...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 9, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> To strike an alternative note, do people not think that it will actually be a good idea to continue the story on to show the legacy of these great heroes?  A grumpy but more altruistic Han Solo, a less idealistic but no less determined Luke and a more battle-wearied Princess Leia sound great to me.



Not so much to me...

View attachment $Fat Leia.jpg


----------



## Scott T (Mar 9, 2013)

In their defence, Star Wars was originally planned as nine movies. Just keep the third trilogy focussed on a younger generation while keeping the old guard as mentors, much like OS characters on the new Dallas...


----------



## elder999 (Mar 9, 2013)

View attachment $episodevii.jpg    :lfao:                                                                                                                                                                                                                          In all seriousness, now Luke takes the role of Obi-wan. Han is an Admiral, and Leia is  royal matron/statesman. This is, after all, kind of the way life works, and it's important-for the youngsters among us, but especially for those of us getting up in years. We don't "lose" elders. _We take their place._ It's the only way the story could be told-neither Luke, Leia, Han or you and I will live forever, or stop times march-what comes next is up to you......or, in this case,it's up to JJ Abrams and the suits at Disney.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 9, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not so much to me...
> 
> View attachment 17744



I have seen some wrong things, but, damn...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Between you, and Elder, I just don't know...


----------



## billc (Mar 9, 2013)

> To strike an alternative note, do people not think that it will actually be a good idea to continue the story on to show the legacy of these great heroes? A grumpy but more altruistic Han Solo, a less idealistic but no less determined Luke and a more battle-wearied Princess Leia sound great to me.​



Two things keep me from supporting this, 1) the poor way the sequels were handled 2) a desire to keep the first Star Wars movie untainted by the ravages of time as shown on the actors who played Luke, Leia and Han.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 9, 2013)

I know some of the images here could...disturb the force... so here, just in case anybody needs it.

View attachment $Eye Bleach.jpg


----------



## Omar B (Mar 9, 2013)

If they stick to the EU novels they could use the 3 characters.  There are spome great stories in those novels, as well as Han and Leia's kids and Luke's son Ben.

That is, if Disney goes the route of where the novels go.


----------



## billc (Mar 9, 2013)

Does anyone think lucas will release the original cut of Star Wars at some point?  I wonder if he is just waiting so he can make a big deal of releasing the original.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 9, 2013)

Omar B said:


> If they stick to the EU novels they could use the 3  characters.  There are spome great stories in those novels, as well as  Han and Leia's kids and Luke's son Ben.
> 
> That is, if Disney goes the route of where the novels go.


Yes, there are some great stories there, but, going the way he went with the prequels, a> he screwed those authors, changing Luke and Leia's mother, and inventing GD Midiclorians...


billc said:


> Does anyone think lucas will release the original cut of Star Wars at some point?  I wonder if he is just waiting so he can make a big deal of releasing the original.



Of course he will, he is a greedy little bastard.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 9, 2013)

Aye, money may be his primary motivation these days but at least he honoured a 'prize' commitment he made and gave my dear departed wife and her sister a personally guided tour of the Hollywood studios. That trip was one of her treasured memories, tho' she cried a flood of tears when she had to leave me at our door to fly to America - one of those moments when I realised just how much she loved me.  So Mr. Lucas get a bit of pass from me, whatever he does to mess up his fictional film series.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 9, 2013)

Could a final trilogy be made?  Absolutely.  In some ways, it's needed.  The story arc isn't really complete; there was lots of work to do to take over the Empire and run it.  Even then -- new evils will arise.  The rise of a new Jedi corps, rooting out the corruption that was supported by the Empire, establishing a new government...  But Luke, Leia, and Han should probably be no more than a cameo -- or they need to replace them with believable actors who can pick the roles up a few year along the way.

But... the simple reality is that so many people have gone so many directions with the characters, and George Lucas is not the least of them!, that no sequels to the original trilogy will satisfy.  Imagine if someone had simply tried to reboot Star Trek in 1979, without The Next Generation, Deep Space 9, Voyager, and even Enterprise, to build some separation and warm us to the idea of a broader take on the Trek universe?


----------



## billc (Mar 12, 2013)

Now Billy Dee Williams is said to be thinking about being Lando in the next movie...will there be any room for the new actors?

I am more than willing to watch a new set of people take over...I don't need anyone coming back...


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 13, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Yes, there are some great stories there, but, going the way he went with the prequels, a> he screwed those authors, changing Luke and Leia's mother, and inventing GD Midiclorians...
> 
> 
> Of course he will, he is a greedy little bastard.



That's not anything new.  Ever read "Splinter of the Mind's Eye"?  It was written after Star Wars and before Empire Strikes Back.  In the story, Luke is fantasizing about Leia and hinting at romantic interests.  Luke also cuts off Darth Vader's arm in the book, after Leia duels with Vader using lightsabers.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2013)

That's the only one of them I've ever read!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 13, 2013)

Me too .


----------



## Big Don (Mar 13, 2013)

You two have missed out.


----------

